# attach router lift to phenolic



## railbender (Dec 9, 2012)

Recently i acquired a piece of 3/4" phenolic and a Rousseau router lift, model 3002.
With the lift i got the templet for the router plate, but no instructions on how to use
it. I want to make a router table top using the phenolic and the router lift. Can some
one give me instructions on how to do this ? Please, step by step, what bushing to
use first, second, bits and so on. I have a Bosch 1617 to mount in this so thats what
i would be using to do the routing. This phenolic measures about 36"x40" so i have
plenty of room. Thanks in advance for any help. Logan


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

I can't help with your inquiry but am sure someone will be along to offer assistance.


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Sorry I can not help as I am not familiar with that lift or template,but I would compare the lift with the template,i.e does the lift fit exact in the template,etc
Good luck and keep posting,that piece of phenolic will make a excellent table top


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Cutting a window in 3/4 Phenolic?
Stop right there.
Unless you're used to routing straight through very recalcitrant materials and burning up several bits, building templets, etc etc. 
Don't try it! 
Use some other material, MDF, ply etc, .


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Logan, I would heed Quillman's advice on this one.


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

I would not give up on the idea.you could talk to a machine shop and see what it would cost to have the job done,seach the web for ideas 
I would love to get my hands on that piece of material


----------



## railbender (Dec 9, 2012)

*not giving up*

Hey, I' not giving up on making a router table top out of this phenolic. they are made 
all the time and i understand that it is usually made with cnc machines, but there is 
bound to be a way to do this with router and templet . Phenolic makes a great top,
i have one made by cmt that is over 15 yrs. old and has seen a lot of use and is still
in great shape. I know it can be done, just got to figure out how to go about it. I did
trim a piece off this table with my table saw using a carbide blade and it cut great,
smooth as you could ask for. Thanks for the advice, keep the ideas coming. Logan


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

railbender said:


> Hey, I' not giving up on making a router table top out of this phenolic. they are made
> all the time and i understand that it is usually made with cnc machines, but there is
> bound to be a way to do this with router and templet . Phenolic makes a great top,
> i have one made by cmt that is over 15 yrs. old and has seen a lot of use and is still
> ...


I know it can be done also,without knowing your skill level I am a bit reluctant to say go for it
Years ago as a young machinist,I worked for a electronics manufacturer that used phenolic and it was routered every day.
I would be tempted to layout the location of the lift,and within that area of material to be removed,drill a hole large enough to do a test cut with a jig saw.if you find it works you have a way to open up a rough window for your lift plate.From there it would be light cuts with the router, realizing cutting pressure will be higher than wood,take lighter cuts at a lower rpm


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

So out of the blue bumped into a guy I worked with way back then that routered phenolic
Says yes ,light cuts,but high rpm,high feed rate,don't dwell to avoid burning,straight flute carbide,very dusty,have dust control and wear dust mask,empty dust collector immediately after use.
He said it will cut well with a tablesaw or band saw,never used a jigsaw


----------

